# Intake, Muffler and Tune Question



## Fire11258 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys... im a newbie to this site.. purchased in july a 2011 eco 1.4l turbo. I want to put an intake in it and need some help deciding between the k&n or the injen... also want to do a muffler only becuase have heard thru the grapevine that the exhaust is awesome on the eco... any suggestions to that one... and as far as tuning, is it better to get a chip or do a whole tune? like the one from trifecta??? i really dont know much cause i have always had trucks and this is my first small car and i want to get some more power out of it... any help would be really appreciated... thanks so much!


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Fire11258 said:


> Hey guys... im a newbie to this site.. purchased in july a 2011 eco 1.4l turbo. I want to put an intake in it and need some help deciding between the k&n or the injen... also want to do a muffler only becuase have heard thru the grapevine that the exhaust is awesome on the eco... any suggestions to that one... and as far as tuning, is it better to get a chip or do a whole tune? like the one from trifecta??? i really dont know much cause i have always had trucks and this is my first small car and i want to get some more power out of it... any help would be really appreciated... thanks so much!


Congrats on the purchase.
Intake choice is up to you really. Especially if you're gonna be running a tune. The Injen alone leans out the AFR but Vince @Trifecta fixes that with the tune. Depends on where you live too. I live in Az so Injen was my choice for the hot months. 
Exhaust is the the same as far as I know on all 1.4 models. Its good for stock and thats about it. If you need cat's for emissions then get the ZZP midpipe with high flow cats and the your choice in exhaust. Magnaflow or Borla or custom.
Avoid chips like the're the plague. They will do little to nothing. If anything they are gonna cause damage by making you run exremely rich. Theres plenty of info floating around about Trifecta (which is a excelent choice btw) and if you have further questions you can ask Vince or PM myself, Shawn, Boats, or any of the other members on here with the tune.
If you are for sure about the tune I would get the intake and exhaust first then get the tune. Otherwise you will have to repay depending on adjustments. Bad News Racing is a supporting vendor on here and I think I'm their first Cruze customer LOL, but they will do most adjustments free of charge. They also offer a stage kit with you choice of intake and the tune for a amazing price. www.badnewsracing.net check em out. Or take your pick of the other excellent vendors on here. Congrats on the purchase and you'll start to enjoy it after the tune...promise


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Fire11258 said:


> Hey guys... im a newbie to this site.. purchased in july a 2011 eco 1.4l turbo. I want to put an intake in it and need some help deciding between the k&n or the injen... also want to do a muffler only becuase have heard thru the grapevine that the exhaust is awesome on the eco... any suggestions to that one... and as far as tuning, is it better to get a chip or do a whole tune? like the one from trifecta??? i really dont know much cause i have always had trucks and this is my first small car and i want to get some more power out of it... any help would be really appreciated... thanks so much!


Welcome to the site and your new car.
As for the intake, we recommend the K&N, it is the easiest to install, makes more power, sounds great, and is easier to tune for. For the tune, we offer the Trifecta tune, it is an amazing tune, increased gas mileage, more power, dual mode tuning, and more. We currently have the tune and intake on sale, the tune is at its cheapest price and includes the cable for the cost of shipping. 
If your looking at just a muffler change, we recommend just a muffler delete, it is cheap and you can have the exhaust extended to the rear of the vehicle for $50 or less at a muffler shop, sounds great with a nice deep tone.
If you have anymore questions, please ask.
Thanks,
Steve
Insane Speed Motorsports


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i just bought a 2012 1.4l turbo and i was wonderin witch is better short ram or cold air i live in tx


----------



## cs_cruze_rs (Dec 19, 2011)

I just ordered the injen intake from insane motorsports. I have a k&n on my truck and dont like how it lets a small amount of dust by. also working at the dealer I've seen K&N's knock out mass air flow sensors. so I'm liking the dry filter with injen. 

k&n claims 6hp and I've seen several different numbers on injen. 
how much does the injen lean out the car?
also anyone have dyno numbers on the magnaflow dual exhaust?


----------



## cs_cruze_rs (Dec 19, 2011)

got the injen on the car now as a short ram till spring. I love being able to hear the turbo! seemed to help the low end and how fast the engine revs too.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cs_cruze_rs said:


> I just ordered the injen intake from insane motorsports. I have a k&n on my truck and dont like how it lets a small amount of dust by. also working at the dealer I've seen K&N's knock out mass air flow sensors. so I'm liking the dry filter with injen.
> 
> k&n claims 6hp and I've seen several different numbers on injen.
> *how much does the injen lean out the car?*
> also anyone have dyno numbers on the magnaflow dual exhaust?


alot. the injen is terrible


----------



## cs_cruze_rs (Dec 19, 2011)

no issues yet


----------

